# What age for play-doh?



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

I was thinking about making some home-made play doh for my 16 month old...but I think he might just think it is food. What age to toddlers start to like to play with play-doh?
Thanks!


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

We gave my dd some right before she turned 2 and she loves it. She can play with it for almost an hour! 16 mos might be a tad young. But only you know your babe.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Ds is 22 months and he can't help but eat it! So, we'll wait a while longer and try again.


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

DS started liking playdoh around 22 months and now a couple of months later he can play with it for almost an hour (mama gets sick of it before he does!).


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

We have been using playdoh for about 6 months (DS is 29 months). Just this past week I made a batch of homemade playdoh and DS has gotten so much enjoyment out of it. I think because it is such a huge quantity- much bigger than the little cans we usually use. He does still try to eat it sometimes- I watch him lick it, made a god awful face and shiver and then I ask if it is yucky. He always replies that it is yummy but usually doesn't try to eat it again (until next time!)


----------



## mugwort (Mar 23, 2004)

I know there are many recipes for homemade play dough available on the internet- but wondering if there are any tested favorites?
\
I searched the mothering website- nevermind!!!


----------



## hungrymonster (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is a recipe that I have used a couple times.
1/2 cup salt
1 cup flour
2 tbsp. cream of tartar
1 cup water
1 tbsp veg. oil
food coloring

Mix salt, flour and cream of tartar. Add water, oil and food coloring. Cook over med. heat about 5 min while stirring. Store in air tight container.
I've even made the batch, divided it up and added different food coloring and it comes out fine.

DS is 18 mo and he's a little bit into it. Playing with it consists of me rolling balls that he can smoosh for about 10 min. He's not into it on his own yet, but since there is so much salt it tastes TERRIBLE. One lick and he knows it's not to eat.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

mine has loved ut since she was 18 months or so?? If it is homemade and he eats some it is not a big deal.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

My ds is 14 months and likes to pretend to play with playdoh when his older brothers are playing with it, lol. He doesn't eat it (one taste told him that it was not for eating!), but he doesn't really play with it either. He does sometimes enjoy sticking little wooden animals in it (that we have for this purpose), but he doesn't squish it around much yet. I think 18 months is usually when kids start to like to pat it and roll it, etc.

Our recipe (which I really like because it's not as salty as some, and all the "2"s make it easy to remember):

- 2 cups flour
- 2 cups water
- 1/2 cup salt
- 2 TBS cream of tartar
- 2 TBS oil
- food coloring (optional)

Mix all ingredients in a saucepan and then cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until it turns into a firm ball.

When I store it, I always roll it into a big ball and then pat it with water since it can dry out a bit while it's being played with (and then put it in tuperware or a ziploc).

HTH!

Lex


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

DS has been playing with it since about 16 months? It really depends on how oral your LO is.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We just started recently with DS1, when he was 21 months, and even though I told him it was "just for hands, not for eating," etc, etc., he still had to try it (during the one second I wasn't looking, of course). He was very grossed out by the taste and gagged. He spit it out; I don't think he actually swallowed any. I gave him his Sigg bottle, he had a bunch of water and he was fine. He hasn't done it since







.


----------



## LizLizard (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbjmama* 
DS has been playing with it since about 16 months? It really depends on how oral your LO is.

It DEFINITELY depends on your kid... my daughter is 19 months and still tries to eat nearly everything (despite the taste), so Play-Doh isn't an option right now.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the great replies! My son really doesn't put things in his mouth, I'm just thinking the texture of it would have him assuming it must be food- but I'm sure one taste would change his mind!
I'm not sure if he would be into patting it/manipulating it yet though...I'll probably try sometime in the next couple of months.
Thanks again.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I let dd start at age 2. She knew not to put it in her mouth. She was a little freaked out by it at first (sensory issues, she can NOT be dirty or she freaks), but then she loved it.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

Ds is 21 months and just started liking it. he doesn't *usually* taste it.








Before that he liked to make balls and throw it around. made it nice and dry and crusty when i found it hours later.







:


----------



## Natalie143 (May 14, 2007)

im still waiting for the play-doh age.. he's only 12 months now.. so i think we still have a bit of a wait to go.. EVERYTHING goes in his mouth right now


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

I started letting all 3 of my kids play with it by about a year old. They would shred it into little pieces and throw it off the high chair. It would last just long enough for me to get dinner made







.

They all taste it everytime, but don't actually eat it. If they did, we would put it away for awhile, or make edible dough.


----------



## Way Up North (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree that it depends ont he kid ~ my dd has loved it since about 15/16 months with no eating issues LOL We like the cooked recipe with the cream of tartar, too









L


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine don't really eat it, but even now at 2 I find play doh to be primarily a spectator sport. "Make a ball, Mommy. Make a log, Mommy. Put in cup, Mommy." etc. Whee.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGirlieMama* 
Mine don't really eat it, but even now at 2 I find play doh to be primarily a spectator sport. "Make a ball, Mommy. Make a log, Mommy. Put in cup, Mommy." etc. Whee.

lol. This made me laugh.









I think maybe it's all about the "accessories." Playdoh can be much enhanced by a pair of dull scissors, some dull knives, and birthday candles (among many other things, but those are the favorites in our house).

Lex


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
lol. This made me laugh.









I think maybe it's all about the "accessories." Playdoh can be much enhanced by a pair of dull scissors, some dull knives, and birthday candles (among many other things, but those are the favorites in our house).

Lex

It is pretty funny. And it isn't just me. I walked in last night to find my husband and his mother sitting on the floor playing with play doh for the girls.









I am totally going to bring out the birthday candles and plastic knives and stuff. They are very intrigued by knives and cutting right now anyway, so I bet they will dive right in. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## sirena (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks my ds and I just made the play-doh!! how fun. He only played a little and tried to eat it twice. and shivered after too!! lol. MAybe in a few months he'll like it and play longer. How do you store it?? I rolled it in a ball, put a sprinkle of water. then does it go in the fridge?? and how long will it last??
thanks all you vetrans!!


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

DS (22 months) just tried it last week on an airplane (someone mentioned that it is a good in-flight toy because you have the trey right there...) and was only slightly interested. It was a small amount, and we didn't really have any tools for it.

I'll be trying again soon!


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

I just made a batch with Max- we used Lexbeach's recipe. it turned out great! I thought my arm would fall off from stirring the thick dough... but I made it. 

So what kind of tools do you give your kids to play with the dough?


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

id say my kids were about a year my 18 month old just plays with the cookie cutters and playdough toys and playdough sissors by putting them in the basket and dumping them out my 3 year old likes it much better just recently.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

It depends on the child. I had one who just over a year who like squishing play-doh and we had no problems with her putting it in her mouth. My second who put everything in her mouth was close to two before she'd play with it without having to constantly tell her not to put it in her mouth.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdahlgrd* 

They all taste it everytime, but don't actually eat it. If they did, we would put it away for awhile, or make edible dough.

Edible dough??!!!?? Do you have any recipes to share?


----------

